# 2 males



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i realy like balloon mollys so i just added a second male to my aquarium. i have no females. I know the ratio is usually you should have 1 male to 3 females. But i didnt want babys and i nver got a straight answer if i could put 2 males together. So i tried it and my first male molly is chasing around the new one. There doenst appear to be any bite marks but i can tell he's stressed. is there any way i can make him not so aggressive towards this new guy?


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

The only thing you can do is separate them. You have put a "rival" in to the territory of the first male and he is just defending his territory.
Tony


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

you can try taking them both out and rearranging the decor. this can help because they will be forced to set up new territories.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

okay i tried taking them both out and putting in a different tank and rearranging there old tank, how long before i can put them back, theyre getting along fine in the other tank for now.


----------

